# What did YOU get for Christmas?



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Or any other gift-giving holiday you celebrate xD a bit off topic, but I guess of someone got a tank or new betta or something as a present then it wouldn't be TOO off topic :lol: Anyway, post pictures of what you got for Christmas! Whether it be all your presents, your favorite one(s)...doesn't matter xD Or just tell about them if you don't want to take pictures xD Just thought it may be a fun little thread to show off your presents 

As for me, among various socks,(rather cool)shirts, couple PJs, and other small candies and such....this was probably my favorite present xD










A new costume xDD I'm sure my fellow anime fans can guess who. I know, my hair is crap, but I did it up quickly  I'll do it better....later xD

So, what did YOU get for Christmas?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Money XP No gifts this year. I just got $150 and a necklace. but I am getting a new phone soon! (Nokia Surge) Within a week, and going to be put on the family plan with my dad and my aunt and cousin... unlimited texting


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD Ahh, thats awesome! Money is always great xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got money, too!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I got money, petco cards, a phone, and a Wii  With 4 games for it. ;D I love my family. They got me everything I wanted, except a camera x3 I can deal with the loss of that, though.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD Money! I got money too xDDD Though I can't remember how much ;

Ahhhhh! Lucky CR D: I wanted petco cards, but didn't get any! xDDD Oh well :lol: What kinds of games did you get?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Fish related i got a 50 dollar petco card and a 10 dollar petsmart card, non fish related i got all kinds of stuff for my new apartment i move into with my g/f on monday!!! So excited. Hmmm, i got my brother a 10 gallon/filter/hood combo, and his gf got him some fake plants and betta bulbs, ALSO she painted a picture of his first betta, and its AMAZING. i hope he can post a pic of it later.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I got money, like 10 giftcards to various places, cookbooks, new camera!!, chi hair straightener, new winter coat, lady gaga cd's, pjs, always sunny season 4 I think I'm forgetting stuff!
It was a great haul! lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

My biggest present was a better lens for my Nikon D40. I also got money and clothes and candy. Ugh, we have SO much food in the house, I don't think my mom will have to go grocery shopping for a year!lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I got a hat, a pair of pyjama pants, and some chocolate.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

For the Wii I got Harvest Moon (huge fan), Sonic, Wii Sports, and Pokemon xDD

My petco card was for 50 bucks.
I got 2 25 dollar Target gift cards
One 10 Borders Book Store card

And I got 55 bucks straight cash 
A good birthday/Christmas


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good, especially the cash and the gift card from Petco.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I got money, a camera, a new laptop (windows 7!), a 20gal tanks, and a 25gal tank. My family rock! Pics will come soon, hopefully!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

cash,petco gift card,petsmart gift card, psp, games so on


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, I feel like a dork xD I'm the only one with a picture....

And everyone got such awesome gifts!! xDDD makes mine seem a little lame....but I'm happy with what I got x3 And we're going shopping tomorrow, lots of chances to bye stuff xDD


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Money, A SNUGGIE, gift cards to couple of places (25 to petco!), just some general stuff I needed like new toothbrush heads, gloves, blank cds, turtles<3, other stuff I'm forgetting. Plus my trip to Japan counts as one from my grandma!

Pretty good.
I love my snuggie, though. Lol.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

oh god, where do I start... lets see I got a new jay tuner SG model guitar, guitar hero world tour for wii, some other wii impliments, a lego star wars set, sonata artica CD, cards (yugioh), $25 dollar gift card, socks, wii sports resort, and some more stuff tomorrow, and dragon fish your costume is sacrah (I have no clue how to spell it) from naruto I think


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> For the Wii I got Harvest Moon (huge fan), Sonic, Wii Sports, and Pokemon xDD


Ohh, which Harvest Moon game? My sister and I love HM too. We got Tree of Tranquility for new years last year. xD


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

From friends and family (although we still have more family gifts to do when we all get together,) I got a Wild About Horses Bible, a cozy hoodie, a horse-showing shirt, a horse t-shirt, tons of books including a Mandie series five-in-one (which I love), Owl City Ocean Eyes cd, Hawk Nelson Live Life Loud cd, lots of candy, aquarium gravel, hair detangler, vid camera tapes, Buck pocketknife, tabletop foosball, a huge jar of pickles (I ...love....pickles), and that's about it.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I got more money last night, for a grand total of 180 dollars! And a cool shirt, a purse, a necklace and some race cards for K1 Speed (my cousin is the manager )


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I got Animal Parade, which is with the same characters as ToT, but with TONS of animals xD And you can have two kids :3 And a bit more things that would bore people who don't know of HM. (2 new characters to marry! )
Today I went shopping, I got some things for the snake (thermometer), 3 CDs (Anberlin, Thirty Seconds to Mars, Sick Puppies), 2 XBox 360 controllers, and pop  Oh, and two books x3 By Mercedes Lackey. It was like Christmas all over again! 

I'll post pics soon, DragonFish  So you don't feel so stupid.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

OH! and a New Moon chocolate bar <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Here we goo...





































I threw in Aris, because she was one of my birthday/Christmas presents, just a little bit early  And I always love a chance to show her off


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe xD Thanks CR! Now I don't feel like such a dork :lol: And Aris is gorgeous! <3 Gah! What I'd give to be able to keep a pet snake.....I couldn't handle feeding pinkys though, can't really handle any life food unless is crickets(had frogs at one point...)or brine shrimp :lol:

k stiles: Right anime xDDD Tenten from Naruto actually x3

OH! And I went shopping today too xD Grandma got me a black sweater and black sweatpants, the sweater has a dragon on the back and the pants have a very elaborate what looks to be a rooster....I'll see if I can get pictures :lol: and she also bought me a pair of pants for another costume I've gotta put together 

And, much to my mothers dismay, I bought myself this xDDD








(a thread with more pictures of him to be posted soon)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, the mice are frozen  No live food. It can actually harm or kill the snake if it's alive.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo, really? Now thats something I didn't know xDDD I could totally do that......if only mom would warm up to the idea :lol:


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Thats a beautiful betta boy you got for christmas, I got a bottle of red door cologne, 2 bottles of exclamation cologne, a pair of nikes, a bottle of hand lotion, mats for my kitchen, a necklace with earrings, 20 - 1 dollar scratchoffs ( I WON 35 DOLLARS ON THEM) LOL, and last but not least a new cell phone. My fish from aquabid came early but it was still a christmas present from the hubby.:BIGtongue:*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks xD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

O...M...G THAT FISH IS AMAZING!!!! *drools*haha


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, why thank you^-^


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Want!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That fish is GORGEOUS! Congrats! 

I guess I will join in the picture taking. Here's my nice looped scarf that my uncle brought me, and showed me how to turn it into a hijab-style.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooo, thats awesome! DDD Is it really a dark purple like that?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, dark purple outlined in grey. It's really great.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD My eyes aren't amazing this time of night with the lights off, didn't know if it was a dark blue and I'm just seeing purple :lol:

Thats totally cool <3 I'd love to have one of those XD


----------



## SASSweetassin (Dec 28, 2009)

I got a camera, $140, and some of my fav comics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice scarf!! I like purple, too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW! =D Everybody got some GREAT Hauls this year!!! =]

Weeeell... For my Christmas present from my parents I got $200 in a pimp roll! 8] 
That was AWESOME!!!!! 8]

Then from my mom's side of the family (about 8 uncles and their wives and kids! XDDD Plus my Aunt and her husband and child) I got another $200 combined! 8] 
I'm not expecting much from my dad's side of the family (they've been giving me $5 presents since my Grandpa died... long story... well... except the earrings last year but eh. =/) but who knows? I may be pleasantly surprised this year! =]

Needless to say I can't wait to spend it! 8] I did get a chance to spend a tiny bit of it yesterday and I will be posting pictures of my treasures! =] God Bless Target! 8]

I Love your scarf Jupiter! =] It's really Pretty! =] The color is one of my favorites too! =]

Nice TenTen costume DragonFish! =] I don't like Naruto but that's a REALLY great costume! =] Do you live in the Southeast? If so I may see you at a con one day! =] And Congratulations on your fish! He's BEAUTIFUL!!! <3 The fact that he's named Alphonse Elric is just the candy-coated mini-chocolate chips on top! =]

A bit off topic but Cosmic Brownies are AMAZING!!! 8]


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Nice TenTen costume DragonFish! =] I don't like Naruto but that's a REALLY great costume! =] Do you live in the Southeast? If so I may see you at a con one day! =] And Congratulations on your fish! He's BEAUTIFUL!!! <3 The fact that he's named Alphonse Elric is just the candy-coated mini-chocolate chips on top! =]


lol, Why thank you xDD Yeah, I'm very pleased with my Tenten costume <3 Haha, I live in the Northwest though, opposite side xD
Awww, thanks xDD It took me a while to think of what to name him, what character would fit him best...and then all of a sudden it hit me xD Al just fits him so well with his coloring and sweet, curious, and loving personality <3 lol, now all I need is to find a yellow CT to name Ed xD


----------



## SynthetikZy (Dec 31, 2009)

For Christmas my fiance and I got our first bretta! a crowntail named Scaredy  He came with a tank kit nd gravel, which I am still putting finishing touches on lol
~Zy


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I got a digital photo frame, some money, pjs, a new computer chair (thank gosh for that my other one was decrepit!), chocolate, District Nine dvd, Nightmare Before Christmas 3D poster (ahah fav childhood movie since I was in elementary school), gift cards for food as I am a poor student, some christmas orniments since I will have my own Christmas tree next year prob  

And of course my boyfriend is an enabler and bought me another betta! I named him Dexter after my favorite show...well Dexter! lol <3 He's orange and blue.

View attachment 7135


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

@Dragonfish: haha! XD yw! =] and I meant the southeast region of the US! XD I go to college in the north-east part of the state and live in the southwest part! =] (LONG Drive to school at the end of break. >.<) VA is awesome! =]

@JaimeTron: Dexter looks great! =] Congratulations! =]


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I just got a 10 gallon tank w/heater, filter, theromater, and light, also I got fifty bucks a while ago!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay, I just set up my sorority a while ago, view thread NEW sorority 2morow 2 see pics


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll definitely do that!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oooh, here's a little (late) update...

I went to the casino with 3 friends a few nights ago as a late birthday/Christmas party. I got some soap/lotion/etc from one friend, lacy lingerie from another (no pictures of that, lol), and a box of chocolates and a cute top from another.

Then I went shopping in Detroit the next day, and spent some money I got for Christmas on clothes. I found some nice sales. Bought a pair of flats, a pair of bracelets, a pair of ribbon-type things for my hair, a blouse, a nice top, a sweater, and two books.

And I think I saw a Petco on the way to the mall too, but we didn't get to go.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

since i joined after christmas i didnt get a chance to join in since im new :x! i got alot of things for christmas 

fish related: a new betta since my other betta died months ago (mr marshmallow is the new one, i know most of you saw the pic hehe), and a new tank for my high fin platy named monty.

non fish related: this is going to be alot..lol..

new phone - samsung reclaim go green phone (got it with my mom's rebate discount because my oher phone broke and it was cheaper, completely unplanned)

a 2008 computer my dad finally gave to me - definitely needed it since the one i was using before was a 2001. an had to get a new printer cuz the one i have was 2001 as well and the plug in is outdated.

roxy jacket, fox sweater shirt, volcom sweater shirt and fox shirt (got those because my mom made me use a 25$ off coupon for spending 50$), a fake prada purse that looks real, kathy van zealand wallet, betseyville makeup bag, and a self portrait painting my friend's sister made for me that is an AMAZZZZING artist!

and from my bf: silver sparkle toms shoes, a bring me the horizon shirt, two scarves he got while he was in mexico on a cruise, and his mother made me a blanket.

two explanations lol: im an only child and that was the most i ever gotten for christmas..ever, i feel so spoiled and loved xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Those sound like very nice gifts.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOO! I just went to my dad's side of the family's christmas (yeah... long story short noone could make it at the week-before-Christmas date so they had it tonight! XD) I just got a cookie cook book and a Christmas tree cookie cutter from one of my aunts!!!!! =D I LOVE making cookies so I'm SUPER EXCITED about it! 8] I also got a decent amount of money and I got some really cute other presents like lotion, an up-scale purse, and the perfume that my mom got! =] Oh! I also got a cute fleece blanket! =] too bad it doesn't match ANYTHING in my dorm room... in fact, it's on the opposite end of the color pallet! XD So I'll only be using it when it ABSOLUTELY freezing and I'm sitting at my computer desk! XD =] It's amazing, me and that side of my family have had MAJOR issues the past couple years but this year everything was cool and it feels like everythings cool now, which was probably the best present that I got overall at that side of the family's christmas! =] I'm pretty happy with my haul! =]


----------

